# BBS access problem



## hypnotiq (Feb 14, 2012)

[_I've moved the initial 5 posts in this thread here into their own topic._ - Makai Guy, BBS Admin]

Brian, can you take a look at the PM I sent you please? Im still having that issue.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 14, 2012)

Wouldnt be ip related IMO.

sounds like some sort of security software on your PC....id add tugbbs.com to the list of exceptions...and or trusted sites.


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 14, 2012)

Def not security software on my system(s) Brian as 1) I dont run sec software on my comps and 2) same laptop I can browse fine from at work but not at home.

I checked the router and there is no filter specifically set on tugbbs and nothing was changed inside of it either when it stopped working.  I bypassed my router and went straight through my cable modem and still was unable to reach the tug forums.Ill try releasing the IP when I get home and see if I can get comcast to issue me a new one, however, the issue is 100% IP related which is why I asked if perhaps something was being done on your end to block certain ips/filtering/etc.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 14, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> ... which is why I asked if perhaps something was being done on your end to block certain ips/filtering/etc.



Yes, we block some IPs that have repeatedly and consistently been used by spammers.  We try not to block dynamic IPs.  I think, though, that blocked IPs see a notice from the board that their access has been blocked -- at least  we've received complaints citing one.

PM me your home IP and I'll make sure it's not being blocked at this end.


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 14, 2012)

Done.

thanks.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 14, 2012)

The IP you PMed me is not on our block list.


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks! Ill be following up with comcast now. Joy!


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 15, 2012)

Issue resolved. Comcast said that they were blocking my IP from accessing the IP that went to the BBS but couldn't give me a reason why.  

Back in business.


----------

